
Differential privacy anonymizes data sets with deliberately noisy data - prepperpotts
https://builtin.com/data-science/differential-privacy
======
linuxgod
I saw the complaints about anonymized census data. Is the problem that spoofed
data can be rendered unusable for some purposes, or is it just that it becomes
harder to use without a data science background?

